# Air fryer disaster psa



## crazzycajun (Dec 29, 2019)

Okay guys not sure what happened, but I thought I would share. Some of you might recall I bought the emril 360 a while back on a you can’t pass up sale. So I had this air fryer that was to small for my family so I gave it to my brother 
	

		
			
		

		
	







It was a couple years no problems worked great. Well my brother used it a few times no issues then I get a text that it caught fire I thought while in use. I was wrong it was on the counter plugged in but not turned on. For those not familiar it has a off/ standby mode where the display is blank but the power but is lit up. If he wouldn’t have been home it would of burned the house down.
	

		
			
		

		
	


















I plan contacting the company I doubt anything will come of this but a week ago this thing was on my counter plugged for almost two years didn’t unplug it very often. So if you have this one or anyone for that matter you might consider unplugging it when not in use. I know this could be a tv a microwave, or any appliance, but this certainly surprises me. Be safe


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 29, 2019)

YIKES!  
That is scary.
I own a Cosori Air Fryer/ Toaster Oven and always unplug it when not using it. 
Good thing your brother was home and he and his family are safe.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

Good god! First off. Thankfully nobody got hurt. Most small appliances state to unplug when not in use. So they protect themselves on that one. I would still contact the BBB in the event this has been reported before. And they'll look into it.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 29, 2019)

Man, glad everyone is safe.
Now how does he get the burnt plastic smell out of everything in the house. 
thanks for posting this.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2019)

I would call them , and write down when you called and who you talked to .  Seems this is a problem had by others .  I searched  air fryer re -call , and came up with videos of people that had the same issue with the one you have . No re call listed yet .
Very happy he was home .

I had an issue with a Bunn coffee maker years ago .  They were catching on fire while not in use .
Always plugged in so it keeps the water hot .
Since I had registered it when bought , I received notice of the defect and parts to fix it .
So I avoided trouble  , by getting notice , and throwing it in the trash . 

I never register this stuff ,  but for some reason this time I did .

Might be worth a call to his insurance company and tell them what happened .


----------



## Steve H (Dec 29, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I would call them , and write down when you called and who you talked to .  Seems this is a problem had by others .  I searched  air fryer re -call , and came up with videos of people that had the same issue with the one you have . No re call listed yet .
> Very happy he was home .
> 
> I had an issue with a Bunn coffee maker years ago .  They were catching on fire while not in use .
> ...



Bunn coffee machines needed to be plugged in to keep the water tank hot.Which is why they could make coffee on demand. If they were not used for a period of time. The water in the tank would evaporate. And then there could be a problem. Much like a hot water heater trying to heat water. When there was no water to heat.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up. Most small appliances we do unplug when not used.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 29, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Always plugged in so it keeps the water hot .


This re call was for a faulty lid switch or relay . They sent the parts and new connections to make the repairs . Throwing it out was a no brainer .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 29, 2019)

crazzycajun
 ---Thanks for the Heads up, and I'm glad it wasn't worse at your Brother's!!

I don't leave any of my 110V toys plugged in EVER. I'm Chicken & I know they are Cheapo toys to begin with. I never even leave my MES 40 plugged in on my front porch.

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 29, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Good god! First off. Thankfully nobody got hurt. Most small appliances state to unplug when not in use. So they protect themselves on that one. I would still contact the BBB in the event this has been reported before. And they'll look into it.


BBB is just a paid advertising firm I doubt they will do anything at all. Those who pay their ransom and buy advertising get good reviews.

HT


----------



## Big Glenn (Dec 29, 2019)

I think it needs to be reported to the  Consumer Product Safety Commission or https://www.saferproducts.gov/Default.aspx


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2019)

I get the itch for one of these air fryers 3 or 4 times per year.  Been looking at the Nu Wave Brio.   Or the Nu Wave Turbo Oven.  Or a Cuisinart convection toaster oven.  Thanks for the photos.   Scary stuff and glad no injuries. I will stick with hot oil, a cholesterol pill, and a regular toaster.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 30, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> BBB is just a paid advertising firm I doubt they will do anything at all. Those who pay their ransom and buy advertising get good reviews.
> 
> HT



I guess things have changed. I remember the day when they barked. Things got done.


----------

